# Shimano SYMETRE 3000FL anti reverse giving me headaches ?



## Cavjock22 (Jan 5, 2008)

Less than a year old. Sprayed down after each use and it began acting up this weekend. It casts great. Reels great until you set the hook and the reel gives line back to cause a hell of a mess, especially if you have a fish on. It also sometimes happens when I'm popping a cork. I can't make it do it. It only does it when it wants too. It's like the anti-reverse switch is turned off.. But I never use that feature. I do use braid and only fish salt.... First spinner... Was a Curado user.... Any advise?


----------



## handi2 (Jun 22, 2014)

Evidently the roller clutch is slipping. Can you make the reel go backwards by turning the rotor backwards? Try it a bunch of times in a row. Turn it backwards and let go and keep doing it until it lets go. If it ever does..

Does the handle also go backwards when it does this..??


----------



## Cavjock22 (Jan 5, 2008)

Handi 2..
Im not sure what you mean "by turning the rotor backwards" . Yes the handle also goes in reverse I believe. Very annoying..makes you gun shy to set the hook....
..


----------



## handi2 (Jun 22, 2014)

The rotor is the part that contains the bail wire. It spins as you retrieve line. Does it also go backwards?


----------



## Cavjock22 (Jan 5, 2008)

Yes, it also spins backwards. I cannot make it do it manually. Seems like it does it when it wants too.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

It's something with the clutch bearing. Either it's dirty, over oiled, rusted, or excessive wear.

If you don't mind opening it up this will help you. I had a Sahara 3000FE on hand for the pics but it's pretty much the same as the Symetre for this process.

For cleaning you can use Denatured Alcohol, Mineral Spirits, Isopropyl Alcohol, Simple Green...etc. Just make sure to clean it well (use a tooth brush and/or Q-Tips) and dry it out with compressed air or evaporation before reassembly.

Just lay out all of your parts in a line to keep track of which order they came off. The spool spacers and spool supports can be pulled off all together and it may take a little muscle but they will pull straight off.

Here's a copy of the schematics for the Symetre 3000FL http://fish.shimano.com/media/fishing/techdocs/en/new/SY3000FL_v1_m56577569830817512.pdf

If you have any questions just let us know.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Cavjock22 (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow.....
Many thanks for the help...
I'll look at it tonight and keep you posted...


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

Matt is solid and goes above and beyond. We also have a quick fix tip guide on our website that shows the same process.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

That is above and beyond Matt! Great job!


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Don't mention it... I made it while on the phone trying to pay a speeding ticket that I got 10 years ago in New Hampshire that was preventing me from renewing my license lol


----------

